# Shifting Problem or driver error?



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

My 05' GTO is having problems shifting into 2nd. While accelerating normally, if i try and shift around 2500 rpms, the car seems to lock me out of second, or not letting me shift. I have to shift around 3-3200 rpm's and its smooth. It has a K&N Typhoon cold air intake system and after market exhaust if this has anything to do with it. I'm thinking its the intake system and requires higher rpm's. Is this normal on your ride? at what rpm's do you feel drives the best¿

Thanks, Drew


----------



## rextheracer (Jul 3, 2008)

hey man, this function is called a ship shift. itll lock you out of 2nd if your not going a certain speed at a certain rpm. you can buy a ship shift eliminator to get rid of it. i dont usually run into the skip shift, but its happened more than once.


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks for the help. I had a feeling thats what "skip shift" was


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

If you got the manual when you bought the car, I'd read about the CAGS (skip shift). I believe your speed has to be between 15 and 19 mph, throttle less than 20%, and coolant basically has to be at operating temp. Basically you can get a kit to have it disabled or live with it. I personally chose to live with it, I just make sure I shift before the car gets to 15 mph and it's never a problem for me. I can't remember the last time I've gotten it.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This issue has been discussed bokko times on here. I believe everyone with an M6 that wasn't aware of the skip shift has been victimized by this feature many times, more often than not in the middle of an intersection. It's a feature you have to get used to and once you do it is a non problem. The CAGS is the answer and its a cheap alternative.

I have not installed it. It took some time to alter my shifting habits but I can't recall the last time I was locked out. With the high torque in this car shifting from 1st to 2nd at less than 2K means you are shifting too soon. Or does it? According to the suggested shift ratio in mph from 1st to 2nd it is indicated to shift at 16mph. My experience has been the lockout will engage at less than 20mph or 2k. The diagram on the cluster will light up until you are at the desired mph or rpm. 

The simplest way to avoid this lockout (if you do not want to spring for a 20-25.00 CAGS) is to simply shift at 2K rpm or above. Once you are accustomed to the sound of the rev at the safe shift point you'll not have the lock out problem. Unless you like the look of a shift rev light on the dash that is a waste of money. That little light should have been enabled at factory as a standard feature (since the light is there) however like the gauge pod feature that also should have been a standard feature since the cable is there..... both are there for you to spend extra $$ on. 

Another alternative to avoid the lockout is to shift 1-3-4 etc. I do this. Rarely do it shift to 2nd. At any rate..... if you give yourself some time to get accustomed to this feature it will become a non issue. Then there is the CAGS if you want to completely avoid it.


----------



## CChase (Dec 11, 2007)

Actually the feature itself is called CAGS (computer aided (or maybe assisted) gear selection). I don't remember what the fix is called specifically.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If you do wish to eliminate it, you can either buy a commercially available 'skip shift eliminator', there are a few, or have that function disabled electronically (tuned or programmed out) from what I understand. I've never actully experienced the 'skip shift' because the previous owner had already installed one. Even though you can shift anytime with the eliminator, the '1-4' shill shows on the screen if you're in that range.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I love my tune, it solved the problem. It was very annoying.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

My light never comes on, but I get locked out every now and then still. It's never locked me out of 3rd though, which the manual says it's supposed to. Going from 1st-4th at about 17 mph would bog the motor I would imagine... can you say "last minute fix" for EPA standards?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Poncho Dan said:


> My light never comes on, but I get locked out every now and then still. It's never locked me out of 3rd though, which the manual says it's supposed to. Going from 1st-4th at about 17 mph would bog the motor I would imagine... can you say "last minute fix" for EPA standards?


Thats exactly why they did it to. No gas guzzle tax for the M6. 1-4 is dumb. I do 1-3 all the time out of laziness, but 4 would deffently bog the crap out of it.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

> Aaron Rodgers > Brett Favre


Rodgers has played 29 games, Favre has playes 280. I think it will be quite some time before you can accurately make that assessment.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

HP11 said:


> Rodgers has played 29 games, Favre has playes 280. I think it will be quite some time before you can accurately make that assessment.


I disagree. Nobody seems to remember how awful Favre's last two seasons with the Packers were... he led the league in interceptions. Giving him the middle finger after his retirement drama that dragged on for years and years was the best decision the Packers ever made.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Oh, I remember all of the drama, how could anyone not remember it. I'll agree that the Packers are better without him I just don't think you can compare the two quarterbacks yet until the 'body of work' is somewhat similar time wise.


----------



## Cobra126 (Sep 24, 2009)

Had the skip shift eliminator on my C5, worked like a champ!! 10 minutes to install too. Biggest thing is getting under the car!


----------



## New2thefamily (Oct 4, 2009)

The shift light (1-> 4) goes off around 2700 rpms. If i try and shift before then, or while the light is on, it seems to lock out of 2nd, or pop out of 2nd. Shifting around 28-30 seems pretty nice, although that may be the reason my gas guage drops consistantly.

Im planning on purchasing a tuner, just not sure as to which one. I think i just need to learn how to drive the car 

thanks for the input, its appreciated. 

JP- what kind of tune do you have?


----------



## CRAB AAS (Mar 27, 2011)

your are right , that light is useless. i tried it once as the newbie, and almost stalled the car in the middle of the highway. never again. i understand fuel economy aspect but really??.. it does not work. 1st to 3rd to 5th works fine for me at 3 grand then right to 6th to cruise. no problem.


----------

